# California Rv Owners Avoiding Rv Sales Tax



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hello all. And I'm neither for or against this. Just found it to be an interesting read.

Buying an RV in Montana


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If there is a loophole, someone will find it and someone will use it


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Interesting article.

Fortunately I live in another no-sales tax state myself, so I don't even get to be tempted by such anti-social behavior!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Hmmm. h20man LLC? I like it.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

If you were to purchase a RV in Cali would you be able to deduct this sales tax ?







Not that this is the same as not paying it at all.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

This is not something I would do but I can understand someone doing it. California has every form of tax there is. High fees for everything, they have their hand in your pockets. Way to many social programs....


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

We bought ours out of state because we could get a way better price. We paid, as we expcted, sales tax when we registered it in California. I can certainly see the temptation to do this because California has definitely become the Sweden of the Pacific Rim. However, I can tell you it is definitely a gamble. A cop can get a return on a license plate from the in-car computer in seconds. A Montana plate on a $250,000 coach that is registered to an address within CA, would be toast. Imagine a fix it ticket that costs $10 for the processing fee, but results in 8.75% of $250K when you go to DMV to straighten it out..... That is almost a $22,000 ticket!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Idaho charges the difference in tax rate when you register it in Idaho (Sorry no refunds if you buy from a higher tax state). You have 90 days to get Idaho plates and you are subject to Idaho tax for the first year after purchase so even if it was first registered in Montana and you had Montana plates, when you went to register in Idaho you would get dinged for the tax.

This only works for full timers that have no fixed address or will use the LLC address in Montana.


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

I think I will stay with paying the sales tax in CA. As someone earlier stated, you still pay the CA tax when you register it in CA. And to try to avoid it some other way, you're asking for trouble. Here in CA, you pay the difference in state sales tax if you bought the item in another state-internet or on a road trip-and did not consume the product before you arrive in CA. We ran into this when we were stuck in WI for a few months. Clothing is an example, unless you throw it away or give it away!! Would love to see someone totally use up their Outback in one year!


----------

